# Snowboard practice in the summer?



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Bump.
Help please!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Read the thread below this one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Uhh..??
What about it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

BR22 said:


> I am willing to try anything!


Fly to oregon, they still have Timberline open.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Duct Tape your edges and go jump on your trampoline.


----------



## LouG (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, this last 3 month push to the season is always a little like waiting in purgatory.

I wrote a couple posts a while back on what I do to keep the dream alive during the no-snow months.

[Practice Snowboarding All Summer]

[Summer Snowboard Practice: The Trampoline]

[Build Your Own Snowboard Park]

Good luck man, these have been getting me by all summer.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

fill a big 2.5l (or wat eva size it is you have in the us) with water. take trucks off skateboard. put skateboard deck on bottle of water. now you have your very on balanz board for free.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

BR22 said:


> Uhh..??
> What about it?


building backyard park.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Kill Hookers and snort blow duh what else is there to do?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Get a longboard! I did...loved it, then try some of those pools at the skate parks, then get a pool board, then get new wheels, then you'll want faster bearings, Then maybe a different board...well you know how it goes..


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Kill Hookers and snort blow duh what else is there to do?


*
THAT'S IT!* 2008 post of the Year Award!


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

damn 3.5 months still....only about 1.5 months here and im goin crazy


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Im hoping more like 2.5 months... I want snow in November =]


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Indo board (balance trainer)designed by a surfer, similiar to plastic bottle set up suggested. And any number of balance trainers on the market. 

Indo boards website used to have Parks Bonifay (of wakeboarding fame) doing sick ollies,3's and all sorts of cool stuff on one in his living room!!


----------

